# 010206605412



## Unregistriert (28 August 2009)

Wer kennt diese Nummer:

...010206605412 Habe noch nie diese Nummer vorher gesehen. Was bedeutet "..." ?????


----------



## kerstin40 (29 August 2009)

*Aw: 010206605412*




Unregistriert schrieb:


> Wer kennt diese Nummer:
> 
> ...010206605412 Habe noch nie diese Nummer vorher gesehen. Was bedeutet "..." ?????



Hallo mich haben sie heute in einen abstand von 3minuten angerufen
ich soll meine kontodaten geben und immer 79Euro zahlen.was ich aber nicht gemacht habe,wir bekommen immer pro tag 30 anrufe ,dan sagen sie wir haben gewonnen,das sie meine daten brauchen da mit sie unseren gewinn aus zahlen .Wen ich den sage wir haben kein konto habe ich auch nicht mehr gewonnen


----------



## Unregistriert (2 September 2009)

*Aw: 010206605412*

Bin heute von denen angerufen worden und soll wegen angeblicher sexueller Belästigung im November 08 ca. 300,00€ Strafe zahlen. Wenn ich nochmal von denen belästigt werde, erstatte ich Anzeige. Unglaublich !


----------



## Unregistriert (16 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 010206605412*

Wurde von der Nummer in den letzten Tagen mehrfach (in Abwesenheit) angerufen. Als ich heute abnahm, sagte eine Frau, ich würde in den nächsten Tagen einen Scheck über 333 EUR bekommen. Ich habe gesagt, dass dies Betrug sei und aufgelegt. Trotzdem wurde wieder angerufen.


----------



## Unregistriert (20 Oktober 2009)

*Aw: 010206605412*

bekomme auch dauernd diese anrufe ....das ist ätzend


----------

